# New Edge- Observations



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

So yesterday I got an EDGE to replace my 5 year old Bolt. Mainly to get more tuners as we were always running out on the Bolt.

Setup started really well, ran thru the downloads and had a picture up in about 30 minutes. Then after about an hour the unit crashed with a Serious Error screen saying it needed 3 hours to repair. Not a good start. I called TIVO and arranged for a replacement, but let the EDGE keep running. About 30 minutes later it came back on. It has been working perfectly since then. Might not need replacement.

Some things I noticed:

HDR mode is useless. I don't want cable TV remapped to a sudo HDR color space. Its overblown and artificial. Off it went.

The GUI is faster thanks to the newer CPU.

To me, using an LG C8 OLED the picture is sharper than the Bolt. The Bolt always looked very soft and full of MPEG noise thanks to Spectrum Cable low bit rates. The tuners on the EDGE seem to do a much better job of working with the signal that Spectrum supplies. Much less noise. Also, may not mean anything but the signal level and the SNR are higher with the Edge. 100/44 vs. 94/32.

Colors are much more lifelike than from the Bolt. In fact the picture is so much better I wonder if I had a defective Bolt.

One of the biggest fixes for me was I no longer am getting the tuner time out that the Bolt had. Using the Bolt if I did not change channels at least every 4 hours Spectrum would turn that channel off thanks to SDV. The Edge is keeping channels live as long as I want. Must be sending a ping of some sort to do a keep alive.

Was hoping that the EDGE would start to use the MPEG4 streams that Spectrum is sending alongside the MPEG2 streams, but the mapping still points the tuners to MPEG2. I can force MPEG4 if I disconnect the Cisco Tuning adapter, but then I lose many of the SDV channels.

ODT temp is 51. I had to mod my Bolt to get to that temperature.

So other than the weird crash, I am happy with the EDGE. A real improvement over my Bolt.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good to hear. I havent seen too many people totally happy with the Edge. Of course happy people usually dont post on forums.


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

I am happy to with my new Edge, at begining my wife complain about the font size on the screen but is a better improve over the Bolt in speed.

Do you know why there is a complete manual of the Edge like the older Tivos have? Maybe somebody know where can get one in PDF?

Also, there is a beta program for the Tivo Edge?

Carlos


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got my OTA edge coming from Roamio Cable.

this thing is fast, picture is great and it’s still working for me despite low signal level (first time antenna user it’s in the attic) signal is 60’s and picture is clear as day.

only bummer is what I paid for this with lifetime yesterday and now I see a post with a cheap option through channel master. I’m going to keep it for now and not jump through hoops. I’m all good with it streaming the channels to all V1 minis in the house.

still haven’t figured out how to transfer all roamio shows to the edge so I can put the roamio away , will give it a few days to see if it’s a authorization . 

edge is solid for now.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks like transfers from Roamio to edge do not work, I can get Edge to Roamio just fine . 

both on Hydra .


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

synch22 said:


> only bummer is what I paid for this with lifetime yesterday and now I see a post with a cheap option through channel master. I'm going to keep it for now and not jump through hoops. I'm all good with it streaming the channels to all V1 minis in the house.


Not sure what model you got but the current Channel Master offer is for 500GB 2 tuner model. Best I've seen for the 2TB 4 tuner model is $500 (plus tax). The 4 tuner OTA model is sold out almost everywhere though last I looked Amazon had 7 left, sold by Channel Master, for the $500 with lifetime.

Perhaps you could transfer from Roamio to Edge with Tivo Online?

Edit:

the 2 tuner Edge would probably not work with your Minis, need at least a 4 tuner model.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently replaced my aging TiVo Roamio with an Edge during the Father's day sale. So the upgrade is was smooth and the ability to transfer recordings and season passes from the Roamio to the edge was simple using TiVo Online. I'm using an LG-C9 OLED. After adjusting the HDR settings to on the set to the image. I notice that the system is in constant HDR. I really wish the that TiVo would do a passthrough for all video and audio settings. 4k SDR along with HDR and Dolby Vision along with streaming netflix always in ATMOS I wonder if they are actually done with version of software.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll throw in a post because "happy people don't usually post"...I love the Edge coming from Premiere. I echo the pseudo-HDR needing to be turned off. The new CPU is incredibly snappy fast, I really appreciate that.

Honestly my only gripe so far is that I can't use the Slide Pro remote in RF mode. I have the Lux remote which is great, but it can't learn IR codes, so I can't control my soundbar with the Lux. Slide Pro has an IR learning mode. I hope it eventually gets fixed.


----------



## johncrei (May 25, 2003)

philco782 said:


> I'll throw in a post because "happy people don't usually post"...I love the Edge coming from Premiere. I echo the pseudo-HDR needing to be turned off. The new CPU is incredibly snappy fast, I really appreciate that.
> 
> Honestly my only gripe so far is that I can't use the Slide Pro remote in RF mode. I have the Lux remote which is great, but it can't learn IR codes, so I can't control my soundbar with the Lux. Slide Pro has an IR learning mode. I hope it eventually gets fixed.


I bought the LUX remote to pair with my new Edge. Like you, none of the codes suggested for my soundbar (Yamaha) worked. I googled everything and nothing worked, leaving me with the choice of only using the TV speakers, or using separate Yamaha remote for volume. This realy sucked.

Then I found (probably on this forum) instructions that show you how to try hundreds of codes, but you have to keep pressing a button every 2 seconds... See the attached screenshot.

After trying probably 50 codes my soundbar muted and I was overjoyed. It worked for me, and my situation sounds similar to yours.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Skye said:


> Was hoping that the EDGE would start to use the MPEG4 streams that Spectrum is sending alongside the MPEG2 streams, but the mapping still points the tuners to MPEG2. I can force MPEG4 if I disconnect the Cisco Tuning adapter, but then I lose many of the SDV channels.


The Edge (or any CableCARD device) has to accept the channel mapping from the CableCARD (or the Tuning Adapter if one is attached). That's just how it works. Only Spectrum can change the channel mapping.

And when did Spectrum start to send out MPEG4 streams? I've never seen any in my market.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Charlotte has had MPEG 4 for awhile. I can force my Edge to tune those streams if I disconnect the TA, but then I lose the SDV channels.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Skye said:


> Charlotte has had MPEG 4 for awhile. I can force my Edge to tune those streams if I disconnect the TA, but then I lose the SDV channels.


Yeah that's because when you connect the TA, the TA takes over the channel mapping functions from the CableCARD. And for whatever reason (probably incompetence) Spectrum has told the TAs to map to the MPEG2 channel streams instead of the MPEG4.

Still no MPEG4 channels in Raleigh. I checked again last night just to make sure.


----------



## Bowling (Apr 8, 2019)

speaking of Roamio to Edge video transfers, how long should I expect this to take? My old Roamio was 75% full on its 500GB drive. So far in about 24 hours, 2 files have transfered over. That seems painfully slow. I am using Tivo Online to command the transfers. Is there a better way? Other suggestions??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bowling said:


> speaking of Roamio to Edge video transfers, how long should I expect this to take? My old Roamio was 75% full on its 500GB drive. So far in about 24 hours, 2 files have transfered over. That seems painfully slow. I am using Tivo Online to command the transfers. Is there a better way? Other suggestions??


On the Roamio you can see the speed of the transfer. It's Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History, Outgoing TiVo Box Transfers. My basic Roamio is able to transfer at about 93Mbps to another basic Roamio. That works out to about 10 minutes for a one hour HD program. The transfer does not use the internet. You may be able to see the program waiting to transfer on the EDGE's To Do List, but I don't have an EDGE.

There is no better way. You have a network problem. Even using the built-in Roamio wireless it should run at 60Mbps.


----------



## Bowling (Apr 8, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> On the Roamio you can see the speed of the transfer. It's Network Settings, Network Troubleshooting, Transfer History, Outgoing TiVo Box Transfers. My basic Roamio is able to transfer at about 93Mbps to another basic Roamio. That works out to about 10 minutes for a one hour HD program. The transfer does not use the internet. You may be able to see the program waiting to transfer on the EDGE's To Do List, but I don't have an EDGE.
> 
> There is no better way. You have a network problem. Even using the built-in Roamio wireless it should run at 60Mbps.


Thanks for the quick help. However, with Cat6 Ethernet to every device running through a GigE switch, I don't have a network problem. The Tivo Minis running off the old Roamio work fine as do all my other gadgets. The Roamio's "View Copy History" screen shows "[None]" after every category of transfer, so the command from Tivo Online is not getting through.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bowling said:


> Thanks for the quick help. However, with Cat6 Ethernet to every device running through a GigE switch, I don't have a network problem. The Tivo Minis running off the old Roamio work fine as do all my other gadgets. The Roamio's "View Copy History" screen shows "[None]" after every category of transfer, so the command from Tivo Online is not getting through.


Maybe Online isn't sending the command to the Edge TDL?


----------



## Bowling (Apr 8, 2019)

Powercycling both boxes appears to have removed the blockage. Files are moving now. sigh....gotta love the old school method to fixing sophisticated devices.


----------



## Bowling (Apr 8, 2019)

I spoke too soon. 14 transfers, then it stopped. sigh....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bowling said:


> I spoke too soon. 14 transfers, then it stopped. sigh....


It has been suggested to transfer under 10 at once. Have you checked the speed? BTW, the speed it reset on a restart.


----------

